# Green Dragon?



## GrandMasterCash (Oct 28, 2011)

What up Dogs How do i get pure alcohol to make green dragon?


----------



## getnasty (Oct 28, 2011)

Money and footwork. Walk to your local convenience store. Spend said money. Pretty simple task. 


-nasty


----------



## Hick (Oct 28, 2011)

Isn't 'green dragon' made with 'grain alcohol'.. "EverClear"?...   I don't think "I" would try to drink iso


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Oct 28, 2011)

Green Dragon = tincture
-bud/trim soaked in high _proof_ grain alcohol.

Iso Hash
-soak bud/trim in Isopropyl alcohol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 28, 2011)

I have made green dragon both with higher and lower proofs of alcohol.  Of course the higher proof works better, but you cannot get everclear in all states.  I made some Green Dragon with 100 proof recently to make Jello shooters for a party.  I'll let you know how they turn out.


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Oct 28, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> ... I made some Green Dragon with 100 proof recently to make Jello shooters for a party.  I'll let you know how they turn out.



Please do, I made em with Everclear before and they were awesome :hubba:


----------



## Locked (Oct 28, 2011)

Luckily my state has Everclear....have not messed with tinctures yet though.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 28, 2011)

GrandMasterCash said:
			
		

> What up Dogs How do i get pure alcohol to make green dragon?



It depends in which state you live.  In CA it is illegal to sell it but legal to mail-order it, for some reason.  I order my Everclear from budgetbottle.com/?iVar=617 and/or shoppersvineyard.com/store/pc/EVERCLEAR-190-PROOF-GRAIN-ALCOHOL-1p10431.htm?

The shoppersvineyard.com is slightly less pricey.

Never, _never_, *NEVER* use isopropyl alcohol in something you are going to eat or drink.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 28, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> yeah i think its slowly coming back to many states now, mine got it back last year
> 
> boy that stuff will knock you out quick, a shot ro 2 im done for the night lol im not a big drinker though



Ew...I've tried drinking it straight (a capful, two times) and it was like drinking sandpaper on fire.  The 190 proof version will literally drain the moisture out of the mucous membranes in your mouth.  :spit:


----------



## Locked (Oct 28, 2011)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> Ew...I've tried drinking it straight (a capful, two times) and it was like drinking sandpaper on fire.  The 190 proof version will literally drain the moisture out of the mucous membranes in your mouth.  :spit:



I tried to do a shot straight one time and that was it for me.... I do drink it every now and then....mostly add a shot to some OJ and it is like a Screw Driver on Steroids.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 28, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I tried to do a shot straight one time and that was it for me.... I do drink it every now and then....mostly add a shot to some OJ and it is like a Screw Driver on Steroids.


I would add it to a 12-oz can of Coke with a few shots of Tabasco for a "Legal Speedball".  

Actually, you and PuffinNugs just gave me an idea for some new cocktails.  Use ganja tincture for gin in a martini, and for rum in a Mojito.  :icon_smile:


----------



## Locked (Oct 28, 2011)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> Use ganja tincture for gin in a martini, and for rum in a Mojito.  :icon_smile:



Sounds yummy...


----------



## Roddy (Oct 29, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> *Isn't 'green dragon' made with 'grain alcohol'.. "EverClear"?*...   I don't think "I" would try to drink iso



Yes indeed!


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 30, 2011)

Used everclear when I made the 'Green Devil'. HARSHHHHH stuff. 

You guys gave me an idea with making some tincture out of a guy I knows moonshine. Best shine i've ever had. 190 proof. Cocktail is ice, glass almost half full with moonshine, then diet grapefruit shasta. Gets you fubared, and yet not really hung over the next day. Pure alchohol and no sugar in the mixer, is why I'm told. Anyhow, I'm lit and rammbling. I think next year I'll try to make a tincture with it.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 30, 2011)

:yeahthat: Just use moonshine. The best green Dragon comes when you let the fresh run shine drip straight thru your mj. IMO the warm shine does a better job at recovering the THC from the mj


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 31, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I tried to do a shot straight one time and that was it for me.... I do drink it every now and then....mostly add a shot to some OJ and it is like a Screw Driver on Steroids.



When I was in my teens, my dad had some moonshine in a vodka bottle.  I took the bottle, tipped it up and took a big swig thinking it was vodka.  It burned all the way down.  I swear I couldn't get my breath for a full minute.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 31, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> When I was in my teens, my dad had some moonshine in a vodka bottle.  I took the bottle, tipped it up and took a big swig thinking it was vodka.  It burned all the way down.  I swear I couldn't get my breath for a full minute.


   I occasionally come across some shine like this.  Rough stuff lol but just a couple shots will put you on the floor   Never thought bout usin it as a tincture.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 31, 2011)

LOL--I wouldn't really say that it was "rough stuff"--anything that is 190 proof is going to bring you to your knees if you are not expecting it....


----------



## ston-loc (Nov 4, 2011)

^^^ TOTALLY! Hahaha


----------



## gasman (Nov 14, 2011)

:holysheep: try 50grams ground bud 5TH moonshine, pint marichino cherries ferment 30 days.


----------

